# Golden Retriever Getting Tired and Sleepy All The Time



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Did your vet do any blood work? If there are no other signs/symptoms besides the fatigue it would seem further investigation is warranted. I'm sure other more experienced members will have suggestions. That is just the first thing that comes to my mind. Sending prayers
For you & your pup.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree, blood work, including a tick borne panel, and a more thorough physical exam. Fever? Gums nice and pink? This is not normal and could really be anything from a cardiac issue, orthopedic issue (hip, elbow, arthritis), tick borne disease, poisoning or even cancer (thinking hemangiosarcoma acts like this in some dogs) or a number of other things. I'd get a second opinion if it isn't improving, preferably with a specialist.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I second what Dallas Gold has suggested. Also, have your vet check your dog's hematocrit (her HCT levels). If they're low (lower than 40, I think, although please confirm!) she may have IMHA (just do a search here on GRF for IMHA). But definitely run all this by your vet. You may need to get a second opinion if your own vet is inexperienced in how to treat IMHA.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I would certainly have a CBC run, and also, given her age, breed, and symptoms, a full thyroid panel including free T3 and free T4. If anything is even "low normal", supplement, as "low normal" for a "Canine Parameter" is actually _quite _low for a Golden.


----------



## mdnorman38 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

My Golden seems to be improving, but there is a Veterinary clinic near my house which specialises in blood work and internal medicine so I think will make an appointment. Thank you for your help.


----------



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

mdnorman38 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My Golden seems to be improving, but there is a Veterinary clinic near my house which specialises in blood work and internal medicine so I think will make an appointment. Thank you for your help.


I, too, am having a similar situation with my Golden who will be 5 in May. She likes to sleep a lot & I think her coat is not nearly as full & pretty as it should be. My thought is hopo thyroid. My first Golden was out on thyroid med. 6 months ago while at vet, I ask him about thyroid & he checked her over & was convinced it was not necessary to do blood work. However, I plan on making an appt. for a wellness check.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I agree blood work need to be done. I have had two goldens on thyroid ed. The first one was about 4 when he started to put on weight, slept all the time, coat got dull, and even his temperament changed. Got him on thyroid and al went back to to normal The other was about 10 and showed not one symptom. It was caught during blood work before a dental. I myself had to go on thyroid meds about 10 years ago. I was "dragging" and sayed so tired. The meds really helped. Good luck and do get the blood work done.


----------



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

3 goldens said:


> I agree blood work need to be done. I have had two goldens on thyroid ed. The first one was about 4 when he started to put on weight, slept all the time, coat got dull, and even his temperament changed. Got him on thyroid and al went back to to normal The other was about 10 and showed not one symptom. It was caught during blood work before a dental. I myself had to go on thyroid meds about 10 years ago. I was "dragging" and sayed so tired. The meds really helped. Good luck and do get the blood work done.


Thanks, friend. Completely agree. I'm on thyroid med. too. Our 1st Goldie went on thyroid


Wendy427 said:


> I second what Dallas Gold has suggested. Also, have your vet check your dog's hematocrit (her HCT levels). If they're low (lower than 40, I think, although please confirm!) she may have IMHA (just do a search here on GRF for IMHA). But definitely run all this by your vet. You may need to get a second opinion if your own vet is inexperienced in how to treat IMHA.


 Thanks, I will
med at about 4 also.


----------

